# HR20 swap for HR10-250 and own both receivers



## bad_religion1979 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just got into work today and found that the swap out for the HR20-700 for the HR10-250 is now available for DTV customers directly through DTV. And you even get to keep the old HR10-250 and have the new HR20 as an owned receiver as well.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Upgrade fee? Renew contract? The HR20 would be owned and not leased? What support number would be the best one to call to get a rep that knows of the swap? Offer/promo code that can help them find it?


----------



## bad_religion1979 (Aug 27, 2006)

LlamaLarry said:


> Upgrade fee? Renew contract? The HR20 would be owned and not leased? What support number would be the best one to call to get a rep that knows of the swap? Offer/promo code that can help them find it?


Offer:

HR20 Receiver and 5-LNB Dish with Installation:

Reactive HD-DVR replacement offer for customers with active HR10-250 (HD-DVR with TiVo). 
Customer gets to keep and relocate their existing HR10-250 into new room. 
Provides local HD channels in MPEG-4. 
Interactive HD-DVR. 
Owned or leased; ownership flag of HR10-250 to transfer to HR20.

Price: 
$99 equipment, installation and HR10-250 relocation (upon request). 
Includes handling and delivery. 
If customer has more then one eligible HR10-250, all must be replaced at $99 each (no partial replacement). 
If customer has one or more eligible HR10-250(s) and legacy HD hardware (non-H20), all must be replaced (no partial replacement). 
HR10-250 at $99/each. 
Legacy HD $0 or $99/each (see HD Replacement Offer). 
$0 Handling.

Eligibility: 
Must already have active HR10-250 receiver(s) (not HR20). 
1 replacement per eligible receiver (tracked by RID). 
REG, AMR, BLS, DAE, DTV, GME, HWI, MDD, MDL, PAC, PCO, QST, RVB, SWB, VEN, VIP, VPA, VPB, VZN. 
In Los Angeles only: MDU, TMU, SMU, TCD, TMW. 
Can't be $15 or more past due. If so, collect payment.

Dates: 
Sep 13, 2006 - Ongoing (Until all letter recipients activate).

Commitment:
None.

Payment Options:
Credit card payment required. 
Exception: Mass. or Penn. customers can use Western Union. 
All applicable hardware-related costs (equipment charges, taxes, handling/delivery, etc.) plus the fee are due in full at the time the order is placed.

Service Requirements:
None.

Channels: 
HD locals (Fox, ABC, NBC, and CBS).


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Umm, you are super quick and complete! Thank you for the info!


----------



## bad_religion1979 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just doble checked and in order to own the new receiever you have to currently own the HR10-250. If you own the current box then you will own the new one. If you lease the current box then you will lease the new one.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

So you get to keep the HR10. Is it still actrive? Probably not if it is listed as owned.

Now can I use my HTL-HD receiver to get a deal on the HR20 (if I wanted to that is)?


----------



## bad_religion1979 (Aug 27, 2006)

No deal on upgrading from a reg. HD box to the HR20. But yes you do get to keep the HR10-250 active you can even have it relocated to another room at no charge as long as you request it at the time of placing the order.


----------



## serenstarlight (Aug 17, 2003)

bad_religion1979 said:


> No deal on upgrading from a reg. HD box to the HR20. But yes you do get to keep the HR10-250 active you can even have it relocated to another room at no charge as long as you request it at the time of placing the order.


Gee you're th-uper quick


----------



## bad_religion1979 (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks tho much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## serenstarlight (Aug 17, 2003)

how th-pecial!


----------



## Uncle_Steve (Jul 23, 2004)

I presently own an HR10-250 and live in the Baltimore viewing area. I also have two Sony T-60s. 

So, if I understand this correctly, I can call up DirecTV and say: 

"I just heard of an offer where for $99 I can get an HR20 and a 5-LNB dish installed. Furthermore, I get to keep my existing HR10, and because I own my current HR10, I will also own the HR20. Furthermore, I will not incur any additional commitment." 

Sweet! What was all that stuff about "REG,AMR,BLS,...."? 

I'll need a new multiswitch for the new dish. I presume that's included? (My thought is to retire one of the Sonys and replace it with the HR20.)


----------



## bad_religion1979 (Aug 27, 2006)

Uncle_Steve said:


> I presently own an HR10-250 and live in the Baltimore viewing area. I also have two Sony T-60s.
> 
> So, if I understand this correctly, I can call up DirecTV and say:
> 
> ...


All I said is true. Call and find out. Don't worry about the REG, AMR, BLS.... It's all dealling with the kind of account a customer has.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

I was told this was only for areas that have the new MPEG4 locals (ex: not including NY area). Is this true ?


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Sep 19, 2006)

I was told by retention this offer was only for areas with MPEG4 locals as well.


----------



## Savageone79 (Oct 31, 2004)

I was told the $99 deal was only to lease and required a 2 year commitement.. anyone have any updates on this?


----------



## Camelot_One (Apr 29, 2005)

I've called 3 times now, each time quoting this offer. All 3 reps have told me they'll do the $99 "upgrade", but that I have to give them my HR10, I'll be leasing the HR20, and with a fresh 2 year committment. 

I don't care about the commitment, and I'm even ok with the $99. (though after paying $1000 for the HR10 "High Def" Tivo receiver, it would be nice if they'd upgrade me to something that will actually receive my HD Locals without an up charge)

But I have too many recordings on the HR10 to give it up. 

If anyone has information on how to make this deal work, please speak up.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Indeed, taking your paid for, owned box and also making you pay to accept a leased one is a *terrible* deal - you would have to be pretty desperate to take that "deal". 

This is the bigest problem with these offers on DirecTV, they seem to be difficult to find the same offer and then the interpretation of what the offer actually is seems to be super subjective. 

Thankfully, I have very little interest in the HR20 at the moment, but the original offer as described above did sound pretty sweet.


----------



## Camelot_One (Apr 29, 2005)

After 5 calls I finally got a more acceptable offer. $99 upgrade, leased, keep the HR10-250, and 12 months of free HD package. ($10 savings per month) 
That more than washes the upgrade fee, and like I said before, I don't care about the lease part.


----------



## bad_religion1979 (Aug 27, 2006)

That's interesting. I did an upgrade for a cusotmer the other day and set it up just the way I explained it. Owned for owned and leased for leased, letting you keep the old box if you owned it. Also, of course it is only available in areas where Mpeg4 locals are available. I thought that would just be a given. Didn't think I had to every minute detail.


----------



## DolphinGirl (May 29, 2005)

This has probably been addressed; if so I'm sorry, but, if you keep your HR10-250 will the MPEG4 5 LNB dish work with it?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

yes it's backwards compatible. However I'm not sure once all the satellites are active if you can still diplex OTA through it. If you dont do that now though, you will have no issues at all.


----------



## Savageone79 (Oct 31, 2004)

I Do Own my HD TIVO and I do have mpeg4 locals in my area but they will not give me the deal as described above.. any more info or any contact I should get ahold of to specifically to get this deal?


----------



## pmarcos (Mar 16, 2003)

I had just been reading over at DBStalk.com some threads about people getting $19 for shipping and handling so I figured I'd try. I dug up the 800 number for the retention dept. I had used previously and called. I was told the price for upgrading was $99 + tax and shipping. I said that I was frustrated because less than a year ago I spent a few hundred dollars upgrading to HD equipment and now I'm being asked to shell out more?!? The guy put me on hold for a couple minutes and came back saying that they'd put a $99 credit on my account making the receiver free, so I'd just have to pay $19 shipping. I agreed and it's scheduled for install on 10/14. 

Now I'm a little scared because of all the bad things I've been reading about the HR20. It sounds really buggy so I'm thinking I might just hang onto my current HR10 for a while. Especially since it just got the software update to 6.3 installled. 

Oh, to answer one of the questions: yes, the HR10 works fine with the 5LNB dish. I recently moved into a new house and they put up a 5LNB dish and it's been working fine with my HR10 for the last few months. 

Paul


----------



## bryanb (Oct 26, 2001)

I would do this in a heartbeat for $99 and no commit. Any more details are appreciated.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

bad_religion1979 said:


> Offer:
> ...
> 
> If customer has more then one eligible HR10-250, all must be replaced at $99 each (no partial replacement).
> ...


I have two HR10-250's, so if I wanted to take advantage of this offer, I'd have to replace both of them at the same time, which means I'd have to shell out $198 plus tax. I'll wait until I get a letter to see if there's an end date for the offer, but what's really going to push me to move to the HR20 is if DirecTV starts offering new HD channels that are only in MPEG4. This is probably the way they'll go, so I'll wait to show them my green until they show me more HD content next year ...


----------



## bryanb (Oct 26, 2001)

Have people actually received this letter? Where are you if so?


----------

